# big night at bob sikes



## heavyredchevy (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out to bs bridge with a few buddies last night to try for big red since we've been having so much luck for the past month. It was super windy and way too cold for anybody in their right mind to be out there so we were the only ones there after about 8pm. Started off with my friend chris getting popped on a pilon for the 1st bite but, 20 mins later my drag screaming landed a 37" bull. So now we're hooked for the night, another 20 mins goes by and chris is on! Keeps it off the pilons and lands his first bull ever, a fat 37" also! Went probably an hour without even a nibble ofcoarse it was hard to see nibbles in the 30mph winds haha but 5 more buddies showed up for the fun and the second they got baits in the water it was on it seemed like, had 4 hooked up at the same time with me running around like a mad man with the bridge net, got all their fish released to come back to realize my pole was half spooled... Felt like it dragged me into a snag started to pull to pop the line and goot head shake in return I'm on to a moster that soon popped me off on a pilon... Dang. Bite slowed down to a fish every 30 mins then my friend zach pulled in a massive ray and another buddy got a cobia of all things up to the bridge just for him to throw the hook jumping out of the net! Landed maybe 2 more reds for the night and called it a day at 3am wat a night 7 people and almost everybody landed atleast 2 bulls including 2 bull red virgins. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good first post nice job and welcome to the forum..!


----------



## heavyredchevy (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks man hopefully can get some forum members out and get a few more fishing buds to learn from!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

what bait were you using? If you don't mind, I might come out and join in on the festivities sometimes.


----------



## heavyredchevy (Oct 17, 2012)

Cut menhaden caught fresh with the cast net. And yeah ill post on here wen we make the next plans, my buddies are actually out there right now I just hav work in the morning


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

What side were you guys on? I've only tried the pcola beach side so just curious.


----------



## heavyredchevy (Oct 17, 2012)

The gulf breeze side


----------



## heavyredchevy (Oct 17, 2012)

And btw this wasn't an average night normally we only pull 2-4


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice report. It was a great night for sure. I should be out there right now but zach didnt wake me up to go so i slept all day. I wish nick would of landed that cobia.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Windy, freezing cold, I don't care! Tuesday night I'm there 
Ain't no way I'm leaving hungry :no:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yall are super hardcore haha Me and Devon drove out there but as soon as we got out of the car and felt the wind we said No thank you and left


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Cornflake789 said:


> Yall are super hardcore haha Me and Devon drove out there but as soon as we got out of the car and felt the wind we said No thank you and left


that wasnt nothing. Me and my bro amd his friend have been out there in hurricanes. As long as i am fishing i am happy.


----------



## Rpbustillo (Oct 4, 2012)

How far down the bridge were you? I was out there but only about half way down caught a cooler full of trout and two huge sail cats


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Man it was dead out there the other night! Looks like we're gonna have to go out and try again soon though


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah haha like Robert said, we got out there and started walking out there and were just like well...you wanna do something inside haha

pretty bad decision on our part based on all these reports


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

drnelson13 said:


> Yeah haha like Robert said, we got out there and started walking out there and were just like well...you wanna do something inside haha
> 
> pretty bad decision on our part based on all these reports


Say man you can't always go by what you read or even what you see brother. Your best bet is to go out there and be positive. If you see me out there I'll be more than happy to show you the way of the die hard, not leaving hungry way. Sometimes it takes a while but they're out there bro. Just got to be willing to try different things to encourage a strike.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Say man you can't always go by what you read or even what you see brother. Your best bet is to go out there and be positive. If you see me out there I'll be more than happy to show you the way of the die hard, not leaving hungry way. Sometimes it takes a while but they're out there bro. Just got to be willing to try different things to encourage a strike.


Yeah I know, it was just too much haha we probably would have stayed if we had a tent or something (yeah yeah, being babies I know) We made a killing last night though out on base, I'll post a report if he hasn't done it already


----------

